# Pencil Artwork....Want one?



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are really good! Feel free to pick one out of my barn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

One for me, please! You can choose which picture you would like to draw. (And no need to draw me if you choose the last one :wink


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! It will be a day or two but Ill be sure to get them done as soon as I can!


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Here you go GreyRay! This is a photo of your lovely mare Roothie. I wish the quality of the photo was better sorry!:-(


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is your pencial drawing A Knack for Horses I love his colors to bad I wasnt working with my paints:?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me please?


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

No problem PintoTess. Ill start yours tonight!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you! The drawing is awesome!
My sister DanceOfTheDead96(in my friends list) wants me to ask you to draw on of her horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yes please 
this one or just choose one from my barn


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love it!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ShezaCharmer said:


> No problem PintoTess. Ill start yours tonight!


 
Ok, cool Sounds good


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> Thank you! The drawing is awesome!
> My sister DanceOfTheDead96(in my friends list) wants me to ask you to draw on of her horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problem GreyRay. I have quite a few requests now so it will be a couple days to get this all done. But I will be sure to do it


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would very much like you to do one of my horses. Here is a nice one of my Dun! The drawings are very nice!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

ShezaCharmer said:


> No problem GreyRay. I have quite a few requests now so it will be a couple days to get this all done. But I will be sure to do it


Thank you  I would like it to be of Fancy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok  I have a few requests giving by messages as well so Ill try to get these done as soon as I can. Hoping two per day.

Danceofthedead, Fancy is beautiful Ill have fun with yours


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great! Feel like doing an action shot?  Molly, 7 yr old OTTB


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Equiniphili, I love the second shot! I might just have to have a go at that one....


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is your picture PintoTess! Sorry I only did a half shot. I liked the picture without the legs. Not that your horse doesn't have beautiful legs!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, waiting to see!


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ill be finishing two tomorrow. I wont say whos though. Sorry i won't be posting anymore tonight. Feeding the horses then getting some sleep!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

you can do either but if you choose the second one could you just do the palomino closer up, i'd really appreciate it


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, thank you!! I love it!! Hahah, thats when she was 2 years old so she was still growing into her loooong legs lol


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha I noticed that PintoTess:lol: I was drawing her legs and noticed how goofy she was looking. I figured she was younger there.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Could you do the picture in my avatar. It is also in my barn.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure Horse102. Here is one I made for a private message I got just wanted to share...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

try my pretty boy, please?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love your work  excited to see mine


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG Danceofthedead I am so sorry I accidently did one of your horse Comanche!:shock: Ill still do one of Fancy but I might as well let you see this one too...


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh and Mango will be my last request for a while. Im overloaded now! haha. Ill have two more done tomorrow. Possibly three. So keep watching the thread for yours!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll subscribe, your artwork is beautiful! If you have anymore time I have a dog, horse and hamster but I don't want to overload you!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

ShezaCharmer said:


> OMG Danceofthedead I am so sorry I accidently did one of your horse Comanche!:shock: Ill still do one of Fancy but I might as well let you see this one too...


You did an awesome job on it, especially on his spots!
I can't wait to see how Fancy's turns out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

YOU ARE SOOO GOOD!!  Could you do one of my gelding!! I might have to sell him, so i would love to have a drawing of him! Thanks in advance!








hope this works!


----------



## Manwathiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Manwathiel said:


> YOU ARE SOOO GOOD!!  Could you do one of my gelding!! I might have to sell him, so i would love to have a drawing of him! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS!  My picture didn't work  If you want you can pick a different one from my photobucket too!

39967_1559944439760_1269772173_31535696_5591730_n.jpg picture by kaitpaladin - Photobucket


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

hunterjumper your horse is very pirdy! though i have always been a sucker for bays


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys and for everyone being patient. I have finals all this week and its hard to get even one done right now. I do have RedTrees and a couple others done but Ill have to post them maybe friday or saturday. Ill try to do the others that have also posted. Manwathiel of course I will! In fact Ill make yours a priority because I know how you feel. i do portraits of any horse that must leave me.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks can't wait to see it 
And don't rush finals are more important


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok! I got three done whew! And thanks Redtree. Finals were pretty rough but I got through it! So presenting some of your beautiful horses!

*Redtree*, I did one from you barn pictures and your horse has wonderful movement it looks like! 
*Radhenry*, your horse is has got quite the facial expression so I tryed incorporating it into yours
*Equiniphile*, I wish you could see the shading better on yours but the camera didn't pick it up too well:?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

The one of Radar is so cute! Thanks so much!'

Yes, he does have quite the personality


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

do you think you can do one for me ? if you can then please reply .......


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mind taking more requests BUT I don't exactly know when Ill get them done. So if you or anyone else would like to post pics Ill take a shot at them when I get time.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow great drawings!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you I love it


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Have some more drawings done! One for lildonkey and mango! Im working on Danceofthedeads and horse102's as well! Bring on more requests everyone!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are sooooo cute!!!!!!

If you have time or if you are bored you can do one of Cheyenne! Just look in my barn. Or if you want more work you can do my dog, Maggie, but you'll have to tell me because I don't have any pictures of her on here.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love to do one of your dog! I need a little variety in my drawing once in a while. If you could just post a pic Cheyennes Mom !


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay sure! I'll post two because I'm not sure if you want to do one of her with short hair or long hair so yeah here's a few pics you can choose from-










Ignore the green light in her eyes here:


















have at 'er!


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG I love your dogs! The second pic dog has the funniest grin!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

here ya gooooooooooo ummmmmmmmm hope that you aren't all flooded in requests


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ShezaCharmer said:


> OMG I love your dogs! The second pic dog has the funniest grin!


haha thanks! I have this two pictures where I gave her peanut butter then took the pic and she is like liking her lips and it looks SOO funny!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Your work is amazing! I would LOVE one of Roxy. You can either do this picture (you don't need to include the bridle if you don't want to. I just like the picture ) or you can do anything from here.
Flickr: Please wait...
Take as long as you need  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

that's a beautiful horse!!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been awhile, and I was kinda wondering how my picture was coming along. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello , i was wondering how mine was coming along also if you did not start it then i can upload some more pics.......


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

veeery nice work! I am jealous.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just wondering if you have finished my drawing?


----------

